# Emergency Feeding - Thnx MountainCamp!



## Benton2569 (Feb 26, 2007)

I took his advise also and did the same thing this weekend. It was quick, easy and inexpensive. It has been raining and the temps are dropping so I have not had a chance to look under the hood since putting down the sugar.

Thanks MtnCamp!!


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

I did the same. It works great. I put some on early winter in November and seems like they are eating the sugar versus their honey stores. Works freakin great.


----------



## MountainCamp (Apr 12, 2002)

Thank you, and you are very welcome.
I am glad that it has help.

Good luck with this year.
Scott


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

After seeing another beekeepers' booming hives last March that had a candy board I was thinking seriously of making some. This fall, with no fall flow, a bad back and starving hives, instead I went with the "Mountain Camp" method. Many of those hives ate 30 pounds of dry sugar and are booming right now. It was much easier than making candy, and seemed to work just as well. Thanks.


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

The eery silence is my incredulous awe at the simplicity of this method.

Having experienced warm fall with the bees dipping aggressively into their honey stores, followed by my frantic syrup mixing and nervous feeding last December, followed by trying to find the time, let alone the propane to make candy boards last week, I stand in awe of the simplicity.

"the Mountain Camp method" is worthy of trademark status.

Grant
Jackson, MO http://www.25hives.homestead.com


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

I gotta agree. I had a tiny nuc going into fall, which I knew was probably not going to make it, but I wanted to experiment. I tried the dry sugar idea and I'm amazed that they're still alive and have consumed a lot of sugar. Thanks for the great tip.


----------



## Mitch (Jul 7, 2003)

I agree great idea.The only thing i did was wait to long but only lost one hive i think the other 20 will be ok.


----------



## Dubhe (Jul 19, 2007)

Add me to the list. Thanks MC.


----------



## dug_6238 (May 9, 2007)

*Everyone knew I was going to jump on the list*

Hey, my "goners" are still going strong. See my other post - http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=215191

I'm glad Scott's getting some recognition for the MountainCamp Method.


----------



## MountainCamp (Apr 12, 2002)

Again, I thank everyone for there kind words.
Very happy that it has worked and "some" colonies that may have been lost will hopefully see another season.

Good luck,
Scott


----------



## xC0000005 (Nov 17, 2004)

I have a single deep that is still alive (as of this morning) having eaten nearly twenty pounds of sugar. Will they survive? I don't know, but they'd easily have starved to death by now minus the sugar. Plus with our damp (dripping) winters the moisture control is great.


----------



## Yuleluder (Mar 2, 2005)

*Heads up for those that try this method!*

I made the mistake of allowing the newspaper to hang out of the boxes. This caused a wicking effect, sucking water into and over the cluster killing 5 of 8 hives in one of my yards. The photos in post #1 show the proper way to apply this method without killing your bees. My area is very damp and moist with plenty of rain in the winter, and the overhanging paper drew the water into the hive. Luckily I only did this at one yard, but I will take this as a lesson learned.


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

I have to say that I started some summer NUC's and they were light going in to the winter...I added honey as well as used the "MountainCamp" sugaring on newspaper method and am quite pleased...

I'm not out of the woods yet, but lookin good so far....tyvm!


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

"I thank everyone for there kind words."

Were not done yet! From my perspective your posts are among a chosen few I consisently copy and save due to the consistently good and concise information you offer! When I've saved enough to fill the book I'll send you some royalties!


----------



## stangardener (Mar 8, 2005)

i too would like to add a thank you for sharing a great technique. very cheap insurance.
i was able to look at all my hives today and was suprised to see the bees most all eating sugar but not syrup. they know best.


----------



## applebwoi (Jun 20, 2006)

Count me in on the thank yous Mountain. Put on sugar in the fall as insurance and they are all coming through just fine so far, and I've added sugar as needed during the winter. Sooo easy and effective!

How long have you been using this method and how did you come up with it?


----------



## Jeffrey Todd (Mar 17, 2006)

(I sure am glad this thread wasn't titled, "A salute to MountainCamp"! 

But seriously, I used this last winter on very light hives and they came through just fine. This is what I love about Beesource. Great ideas like this can benefit so many. Thanks, MB . . . I mean, MC.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

do you find that the bees continue to eat the sugar versus their stores?


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Chef Isaac said:


> do you find that the bees continue to eat the sugar versus their stores?


It's interesting that you ask that question. It's been way too cold here to break down a hive to see what they are doing. I notice them working the granulated sugar, but really have no clue what honey stores they have left. Are they in-fact working the sugar because they are now light on stores? Or are they working both their stores and the sugar. Or maybe they are just working the sugar....

I am waiting for the warmer weather to come so I can open them up and take a look.


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

I remember asking this exact question a couple of years ago on this board. 
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=197016&highlight=sugar
We now seem to have better data. I wonder about spring build up on it?


----------



## Mike Gillmore (Feb 25, 2006)

We had a nice warm day earlier this week and all 8 of 8 hives were out in force doing housecleaning and cleansing flights. 100% 

The bees have consumed some of the granulated sugar but what seems to be having a huge positive impact, even for the colonies well stocked with honey stores, is the absorbency of the sugar. I've never seen the inside of the boxes so dry over winter. Fringe benefits of the method.

Thanks MC!


----------



## BGhoney (Sep 26, 2007)

*Feeding sugar*

If you like feeding dry sugar, try bakers drivert sugar by C&H. They like it better and its better for them. Its closer to honey than regular sugar. Its spendy so not very practical for the big beeks but with only a few hives its not a problem. I bought it at cash and carrry for $ 37 a 50lb bag. 

I've put both in at the same time and they eat almost all the drivert before they started on the reg.


----------



## MountainCamp (Apr 12, 2002)

Yuleluder sorry to hear about your wicking problem. 

Once I thank you all for all of your positive comments and feedback. There was a lengthy discussion in the Photo section on this technique, that was from a different "perspective".

It is nice to know that something that you do and put forth has worked for others.

Thank you again,
Scott


----------



## carbide (Nov 21, 2004)

BGhoney said:


> If you like feeding dry sugar, try bakers drivert sugar by C&H. They like it better and its better for them. Its closer to honey than regular sugar.


In what way is it better for them? How is it closer to honey than regular sugar?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>If you like feeding dry sugar, try bakers drivert sugar by C&H. 

Where do you get it? I've looked all over the net for it... any suggestions?


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

Not to be the wet blanket but, how do you know that they aren't carrying it out of the hive?


----------



## BGhoney (Sep 26, 2007)

They aren't carring it out because they have filled 3 frames with uncapped honey in january and there is nothing in bloom around here, its been under 35 for a few weeks. Its called bakers because it has 8% of something that helps keeps food moist when baked ( I looked it up before but dont remember the name). Its supposed to be a closer match to honey with the moisture additive. 

Ruhl bee in Portland carry's it but its $49 for 50 lbs.
I had to order it from our whole sell store, it took 7 weeks to get it in.
Cash and Carry , 
They said C&H won't ship it until they get so many request.

When I started feeding it last year, it was a toss up between drivert and liquid sugar between the bees. ( they really loved it )

Like I said its just an option, not trying to push it. Goodluck


----------



## BGhoney (Sep 26, 2007)

Hi all, just searched it up a bit.

Beelines feb 2004

C&H bakers drivert
8% invert sugar, equal parts glucose and fractose,
made to keep icings moist. found in fruit and honey
provied good humectance and is recomended for feeding honey bees.
It stated mann lake carries it but I check there site and didnt see it.

I've got a bag and a half in the shop, but I ain't sellin


----------



## Yuleluder (Mar 2, 2005)

mountaincamp said:


> Yuleluder sorry to hear about your wicking problem.


I take everything as a learning experience. I won't ever make that mistake again. Most of those hives would of starved to death if left on thier own anyhow. It is unfortunate that I killed them, and it did sting emotionally, but the lesson has been learned. Luckily for me I still have a little over 40 colonies, so it won't be long before those boxes are humming with bees. I still have faith that I will be sitting at over 100 colonies next year at this time.


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Yuleluder said:


> I made the mistake of allowing the newspaper to hang out of the boxes. This caused a wicking effect, sucking water into and over the cluster killing 5 of 8 hives in one of my yards. The photos in post #1 show the proper way to apply this method without killing your bees. My area is very damp and moist with plenty of rain in the winter, and the overhanging paper drew the water into the hive. Luckily I only did this at one yard, but I will take this as a lesson learned.


 
Yulander, ty for posting your mistake...while the consequences were severe, it was a simple mistake, one that I easily could have, or quite possiblly may have made in the future. Now, I for one won't. That's the beauty of this forum, being able to get the word out for others to learn from. Again, ty


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>how do you know that they aren't carrying it out of the hive?

I see dead bees in front of the hive. I see debris in front of the hive. I don't see any sugar in front of the hive. Granted it rains occasionally here, but in between I would expect to see some. My first try at feeding granulated sugar (many years ago) resulted in a lot of it carried out. Which is why I tried Mountain Camps advice to wet the edge of it. They took an interest in that right away. I also sprayed it a bit as I put it in to clump it up so it wouldn't run down to the bottom and so it would be harder to just carry out.

I put my newspaper on sticking out and it wasn't a problem. But then this is not a wet climate. But I will do it Mountain Camp's way next time and leave it all inside.


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

it obviously has a lot to do with your local conditions
here, the newspaper was soaking wet from humidity in the hive and we are in what we locally consider a serious drought. 
I thought the moisture control was almost as big a benefit as the feed, maybe more
anyway, they're lookin good and spring is coming quick
I consider this technique a success for my local conditions

Dave


----------



## Yuleluder (Mar 2, 2005)

We had plenty of rain over the coarse of about 3-4 days. When I went to this yard and popped the tops I could see that water had been wicked in under the sugar. There were small puddles of water around the sugar, but the mound of sugar was pretty much dry. This told me that it wasnt from leaky hive tops. The hive tops were also very well propolized by the bees during the summer. The whole piece of newspaper was wet, and the only conclusion I could make is that the water was wicked into these hives. To me it makes pretty good sense that a long period of rain would have allowed the overhanging newspaper(up to 6" over hang on some hives) to wick in enough moisture to significantly damage the cluster. On top of the moisture were the cold nights. Moisture plus cold is an almost certain death for the bees. The dead clusters were saturated with moisture almost as if they were swimming. The dead clusters were almost non existent with a large pile of dead bees on the bottom board. These clusters were a nice size when I applied the sugar in late December. I just wanted to give all the beesource members a headsup on the wicking effect of overhanging newspaper.


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

Yuleluder,

I appreciate your post and will be careful about overhanging paper in the future
I will say your experience seems surprising
I would have thought if the paper wicked moisture into the hive the sugar would have absorbed it
if I understand you correctly the water dripped on the bees and the sugar remained dry?
that's really surprising, I would think the sugar would soak it up
anyway, sorry for your loss, good luck on hitting 100 this year

Dave


----------



## Alex Cantacuzene (May 29, 2003)

*granulated sugar*

Just a short thank you to Mountaincamp for a great idea. Here in the middle of Kentucky we had close to record high temps today and now its dropping into the cellar.....I checked the two hives that have granulated sugar on top. Not much evidence of them taking it, however, one hive had the sugar on the sticky board, which means that they are messing with it. The greatest value for us right now is that we have the satisfaction that they can get to emergency food. By the way, they were all flying today, but I told them to get back to the cluster quick for tonight. Thanks again. Take care and have fun


----------



## Yuleluder (Mar 2, 2005)

Drobbins said:


> if I understand you correctly the water dripped on the bees and the sugar remained dry? that's really surprising, I would think the sugar would soak it up


The bottom of the sugar piles were hard as a rock, like candy. The rest of the piles were still granulated like the day I put the sugar in there. I believe that so much water was being wicked in that it practically flowed over the cluster and created a mini candy board between the bees and the sugar.


----------



## JoeMcc (May 15, 2007)

I have quite a bit of sugar at the entrance. Im sure some of it is just from it falling to the bottom but just curious if it will be a problem with robbing. I can post a picture if anyone wants to make an observation.

I took a peak this evening and have to admit. The migratory tops were bone dry. They are the vented style...slide forward for vent...back for closed.

Anyway....

Take Care!

JoeMcc


----------



## Barry Tolson (May 26, 2004)

I'm thinking of laying some dry sugar on a couple of light hives on the next mild day...and was wondering if there is any need for a puff of smoke or not, with it being cold weather and all. 
I hope this hasn't been addressed already...I wasn't able to find any references to that on the posts I read.
Thanks.


----------



## Camp9 (Feb 7, 2006)

Barry Tolson said:


> I'm thinking of laying some dry sugar on a couple of light hives on the next mild day...and was wondering if there is any need for a puff of smoke or not, with it being cold weather and all.
> I hope this hasn't been addressed already...I wasn't able to find any references to that on the posts I read.
> Thanks.


I'm done it with out smoke, some will fly but their so slugish it wasn't a problem.


----------



## Camp9 (Feb 7, 2006)

I've used this method and it works great. I've got two late swarms and splits I made and feed all the sugar syrup I could get in them all fall, but knew they still didn't have enough to make the winter. So far it's been working fine. I did loose one hive though maybe to this method.... I think I had one hive that must of ate up into the pile and a lot of the sugar that didn't have the hard crust on it drained into the cluster. The bees were all covered with sugar all the way down to the bottom board. The only thing I did different on this hive was put 10lbs of sugar in so the pile was pretty high. I'm sure this was a fluke, but just thought I'd mention it.

Camp


----------



## chrissv (Oct 12, 2008)

Sorry for the delayed reply, but I have a question. It looks in pictures of people using granulated sugar that there is an empty super over the top box. Is that true?

It would be like this then?

TOP COVER
INNER COVER
EMPTY SUPER
SUPER w/ FRAMES
etc.

Does the empty space in the empty super cause problems?

Also, for the majority of the winter (until the bees work up to the top of the top frames) the upper super remains empty?

Thanks - Steven


----------



## bnatural (Aug 10, 2008)

Some folks use an empty super, some, like me, use a shim (see the other active thread here on moisture control) and I've read that some put it on top of the inner cover.

If by problems you mean burr comb, the bees will not build that up in the winter, at least in cold climates. They stay pretty much in their cluster. So, not, the empty super does not typically cause problems. Unless you have something else in mind.

Bill


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

Frames, newspaper (leaving an 1 inch or two uncovered), wet the paper, then sugar, dampen the sugar, then cover with a super or a shim and top. Dampening hardens the pile so they don't try to haul it out and also gets them started eating it.


----------



## chrissv (Oct 12, 2008)

And just for my understanding, you wait until you see the cluster at the top of the frames to do this? Or do you do it at the beginning of winter?

Thanks!!


----------



## SugarBeeCo (May 27, 2009)

I'm running the BeeMax Polystyrene feeders on my hives. Could I leave these on and put the dry sugar in there? If I remove the plexi-glass panel it would be easy for the bees to get to the dry sugar but I'm not sure if it would be too far away from them in winter...


----------



## BeeHave (Jul 24, 2009)

What is the "Mountaincamp Method?
Ms BeeHave


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

BeeHave said:


> What is the "Mountaincamp Method?
> Ms BeeHave


Click on the Forum Toolbar/Search. Type "Camp Method" the click "GO". You can read everything discussed about it there.


----------

